# Off Center Chuck Info



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anyone have the dimensions for this? My father-in-law is going to make one for me. Just need some idea of dimensions


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm guessing the larger threaded holes are 1" x 8tpi (since they screw onto the drive shaft of a lathe).

You might be able to estimate the sizes based on that.

If your father-in-law needs the practice, I'd be glad to take a prototype off his hands :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i was under the impression with the way i was looking at it that the faceplate screwed onto those different holes making it off centered


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

bad thing is he wasn't asking us how it worked but the dimensions lol
sorry i cant help you


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know the dimensions. I build one myself. I'm trying to learn machining skills and that looked like a worthwhile project. I don't have it in front of me but I think it's about 2 1/4 to 2 1/2" across. It's not a critical thing. Your going to screw a piece of scrap wood to it and then I use double stick tape to fasten my workpiece to the scrap.
I had to make a bushing that acts as a spacer because the hex head bolts I used to fasten the index wheel on stick out to far and hit the chuck I use to hold the threaded rod that goes into the rear of the piece. Not sure what other people do that was just my solution. MY bushing was 3/8" ID and about 5/8" OD. It's about 1/2 long.


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

john lucas said:


> I don't know the dimensions. I build one myself. I'm trying to learn machining skills and that looked like a worthwhile project. I don't have it in front of me but I think it's about 2 1/4 to 2 1/2" across. It's not a critical thing.


I was thinking of 2.5 - 3 inches. I plan on having Dad make a morse taper with a screw end to screw the chuck onto. Kind of like a bottle stopper jig I believe. I will draw out something in Sketchup and see what works for dims.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmmm, people keep unintentionaly giving me projects :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Hmmm, people keep unintentionaly giving me projects :laughing:


Well unintentional might not be correct. Your projects lead to giveaways and raffles.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Well unintentional might not be correct. Your projects lead to giveaways and raffles.:thumbsup::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

BradB said:


> I plan on having Dad make a morse taper with a screw end to screw the chuck onto.QUOTE]
> 
> I’m certainly not a machinist but I would try to use an adapter or face plate to mount the chuck to (as in welded or other permanently attached). You can use a draw bar with a Morse taper but I would not want to take the chance of buggering up a spindle inside. Lots of forces in an off center work working against that taper.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would like to see someone one turn of center. I just don't get it fully but I'm still new to turning.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I would like to see someone one turn of center. I just don't get it fully but I'm still new to turning.
> 
> Good luck with the project.


Mike Hawkins (firehawk) posted pix of an off-center turning he made a year or more back; I think it was a candlestick. 

(I tried copying it but the result definitely did not warrant a photograph.)


----------



## polecat (Sep 16, 2012)

If you go to capneddie on you tube, #136 Index faceplate, he can show you some thing's


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Off center turning*

This thread from July was off center turning. The lady came and seems to have disappeared after this thread.

It is a good illustration of the very different patterns which can be achieved by having an ability to turn "off center"

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/yes-turned-lathe-40602/


----------

